# (MI) 50lb Upland Male "Jones"



## steelheadfred (Nov 17, 2005)

Betsie River's Jones Hole Limit "Jones" is a 50lb Upland Yellow Lab.

OFA Hips - Good
OFA Elbows - Normal
EIC Clear 
Eyes - Cerf

www.betsieriverlabs.com

3 year old Male pure wild bird flushing dog. Jones has been raised in the Grouse Woods of the Great Lakes, hunted extensively for three (70+ day seasons) in MI on Ruffed Grouse, Woodcock, Pheasants. Multiple trips to Kansas, North Dakota. 

This dog has a great pedigree and if your looking for a smaller Stud he could be your answer.

Please Visit

www.betsieriverlabs.com and click on "Males"


----------

